# Cheapest Place to get goats



## Wolf-Kim (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am wanting some goats to clear out the back part of my property. The brush is kind of out of control and I would like it cleared out so I may add it to my horse pasture. The horses do a good job at knocking the stuff down, but horses are a bit picky and with vines overtaking my cattle fence and electric wire it's a hassle. I've tried spraying poison, but it only works so long before those weeds and brush pop back up with a vengence. 

I don't need any particular breed or quality, I just want a larger goat and preferably not bucks since they have a tendency to smell.  I'm thinking of trying some goat auctions, but are they a good place to get cheap goats?


----------



## mully (Jun 23, 2009)

At auction ...maybe if you are lucky.  Don't buy goats just because they are cheap, buy them because they are healthy. Sick animals can cost you big time.  I would try to think of them as more than a brush clearer.  You might find a duel purpose.


----------



## bheila (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree that auctions are NOT the best place to buy any kind of animal. Goats can pass disease to your horses. I will NOT buy a goat unless they've been tested because I don't want diseases passing to my other goats. I see a lot of people advertising on CL here with tested herds practically giving away their wethers for $25.


----------



## ludemank (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't trust sale barns much especially if you don't know much about gaots. They can have URI and pink eye and ulser issues in their mouths that you can get from them!  If you have a farmer's and consumer's  market bulletin check it or your local feed store.


----------



## Wolf-Kim (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been watching CL for my area, not many people are selling grade goats for a decent price. The lady down the street from me raising Nubians, but she shows hers and I know that they are quite valuable. I know that Boers are a good size, but they can be expensive too. The goats I've seen on CL are pygmies/fainters/nubians all which they tend to have a pretty price tag because they are pets/show animals. All I want is a good sized goat, that's all. We used to have a nubian/boer doe and we absolutely loved her, but we had to rehome her when we moved. 

Every now and then I see someone giving away a bottle baby, but that is more time(and emotion) that I'm willing to invest. I know that sounds callous and aweful, but I bottlefed puppies and I know that bottlefeeding takes a lot of time and you can't help but become overly attached to it. 

I didn't mean to sound cold by just looking for brush clearers. I've had fresh goats milk and I liked it, it's just that this is the main reason that I want goats, is to clear land. They are fun and usually great pets and they will be cared for, but their main purpose is brush clearing. Just like my horses main purpose is grazing and recreation, I don't love them any less but they serve a purpose. Sorry if I offended you with the wording.

-Kim


----------



## mekasmom (Jun 23, 2009)

bheila said:
			
		

> I agree that auctions are NOT the best place to buy any kind of animal. Goats can pass disease to your horses. I will NOT buy a goat unless they've been tested because I don't want diseases passing to my other goats. I see a lot of people advertising on CL here with tested herds practically giving away their wethers for $25.


I get goats at farm auctions all the time. Weathers go for about ten dollars or less.  I saw a boer billy baby go for five last Wed. If you just want them to keep pasture down, I would suggest you simply go to a sale barn to get some.  I have some beautiful oberhasli does that I bought for twenty each. It is just a hit and miss thing, you have to be there on the right day.

If you are planning on showing, you would want to buy them from a show breeder, but for pasture ore even milk, and auction is fine. Just worm them and keep them away from any show goats you may have.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 23, 2009)

I buy a lot of animals from auction not only goats. Have had problems once in a while but that is the risk you take.

I do not show and have no interest in ever doing so. I have goats for  milking, pasture control and pets.  This time of year you may be able to get young ones cheap, and not only at sales but if you want brush cleaners I would advise against getting young goats. You would be better to get ones that are at least a year old so that they are fully grown.  And can handle being in a clearing the area environment better on their own. Just make sure they have plenty of water and you worm them monthly, brush goats seem to get worms more then other goats in established pastures, or at least that is my experience. 

Around here there have been many on craigslist that would work well for brush goats for under $100 each.


----------



## kstaven (Jun 24, 2009)

Wolf-Kim said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I am wanting some goats to clear out the back part of my property. The brush is kind of out of control and I would like it cleared out so I may add it to my horse pasture. The horses do a good job at knocking the stuff down, but horses are a bit picky and with vines overtaking my cattle fence and electric wire it's a hassle. I've tried spraying poison, but it only works so long before those weeds and brush pop back up with a vengence.
> 
> I don't need any particular breed or quality, I just want a larger goat and preferably not bucks since they have a tendency to smell.  I'm thinking of trying some goat auctions, but are they a good place to get cheap goats?


Have you considered getting wethers? They don't have the rude habits of a buck. They are normally close to a give away item in most areas.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 24, 2009)

wethers are great for it! good thinking kstaven


----------



## Wolf-Kim (Jun 24, 2009)

Whethers would be absolutely fine. I guess I'll have to start looking around at the local sales and whatnot. I have a couple of friends, one who runs a goat auction and another who breeds hundreds of Boers for meat. Maybe if I give him a puppy dog face he'll throw me a couple of extras. LOL

Thanks everyone.

-Kim


----------



## kstaven (Jun 24, 2009)

nightshade said:
			
		

> wethers are great for it! good thinking kstaven


Thanks ... The added bonus with wethers is that if you have heavy brush they have the height, weight and muscle to knock it down where does can't.


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jun 26, 2009)

Auctions can be a good place to buy pet/grade goats.  And you can get them VERY cheap that way.  However, I would advise you to do three things.  1.  Take someone with goat experience with you to check out any animal you consider. 2. Deworn, Vaccinate, and Quarentine the animal/s for at least 28 days before exposing them to children or any other animals you may have.  And 3, at the end of the 28 days have a vet check them out to give them the "clean bill of health".  After that you should be fine. 

Auctions/Sale Barns aren't ALWAYS bad... but you do have to be cautious.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 26, 2009)

Post here on Buy Sell or Trade.  And let everyone kow what area you are in or looking in for the goats.  If you were near us, we have just what you are looking for!  

Chris


----------



## nightshade (Jun 26, 2009)

kstaven said:
			
		

> nightshade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea and you don't have some traits you would have with bucks it is a real win, win


----------

